# Intake results



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

I just got done installing a custom CAI on my '94 Sentra XE. I used the stock tubing, which connects the manifold to the MAF, some air induction flexible tubing I bought at Autozone for 7 bucks, a poseable 180 degree to 90 degree air duct from Home Depot as well as two 3" to 3" sleeves and an adapter to connect the 3" pipe to the MAF.

Wow what a differance! My car has this awesome, throaty, gargaly sound when I hit the peddle at low speeds now and the car has a bit more pep to it. I would say the hardest part was to cut out the hole where the stock intake went through for the 3" tube to go into the bumper.

Everything cost me under 50 bucks for the extra horsepower gain!
I don't know how much of a gain. 
Anyone know? 

I installed a short ram on this chicks 2003 Honda Accord. I used the stock intake tube and just replaced the stock air box with the filter. The stock intake tube for this 4 cylinder honda was smaller then the one on my car. It must of been like 2 1/4 inches or less! But when I was done, it didn't sound throaty like mine. 
(I was going to use a three inch pipe to connect her cars manifold to the filter, but I was worried there would be a decrease in performance from the intake tube being to big like it does to the GA16 engine.)
How come her engine didn't respond as well as my GA16 does?Her engine was a bigger one also! 
Why is this?


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i dont kno but did u disconnect the battery' and then plug it back in and turn on the car. it resets everything ang picks up more air flo. i herd it is the best and cheapest DO'IT'YOURSELF TUNE-UP.... and your suppose to do it every month or 2... but i do everytime i do something new to my car.....


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

I, too, found that the GA16DE was ~very~ throaty with a full CAI installed, more so than any other import I have heard. It took me a while to get used to it, but I like it now.

G


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

SR20s RULE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

I did mine like I read in an article. A "free-flow Intake"
It sounds nice and i didnt waste any money!I just removed the bottom part of the box and left the filter hangin with some shoe laces. It said I'll get 2-3 hp. All for free! Best of all I got that mean sound in my lil sentra(ga)


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

well it' just seems better to move up to a actual intake filter... but u can tell the diffrence. from that. and a CAI. i sure did...


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

also with the cai, it has that nice low frequency noise, that's enough to set of some sensitive alarms, and yeah, the car picks up better too........


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

monty do you have any pictures of your cai install??


----------



## EverythingNissan (Aug 26, 2003)

The other thing to think about is that your car has a MAF setup, where the Accord has the MAP metering setup so they're not going to react the same to similar mods. Your car has the ability to register more air and spray the appropriate amount of fuel, the accord doesn't without other modifications....

I made a custom cold air for a friend's 94 XE and it seemed to help with power and did make a rather big difference in the intake tone as well.


----------

